# BSH full set of mounts on 2.5 review



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Gonna be writing small check in reviews for the next few months on these mounts. 
First off I will say we used the trimmed 2 hole trans mount idea since i don't have the GTI style trans mount, I'll probably be snagging up an oem replacement or having something milled to get that looking a little nicer. Second I have yet to personally drive the car so my first review will be based off of what my dad has told me about them while driving the car up from Texas. He has no honest cabin vibration to compare against but if a 59 year old man says he doesn't notice the cabin vibrations I'm inclined to believe they aren't as bad as people make them out to be. I'll be driving the car tomorrow so I will be continuing on this review. Just figured I'd put it out there that my old man can handle driving from El Paso, Texas to just north of Seattle on fresh out the box mounts and when I asked about cabin vibrations he said there weren't any he could notice. So thumbs up so far BSH


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

cabin vibes should be next to none existant! and the car should feel solid.

if you do get an HPA puck, vibes might just be introduced.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

My set up thus far is vibrating to the Max! Is it an issue though? Nope

I'm going to pick up the motor side mount soon and hope that it doesn't get crazy!
Trans mount, dog bone and all really is a tight feel, but upon removing engine movement it introduced vibration in the cabin.
My usp test pipe is also a tight fit because of the down pipe, so with that installed it feels almost hard mounted. I'm going to be doing my clutch this Wednesday and when I take the test pipe off I'll try messing with the exhaust hangers to move the piping a touch


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Well car is about as planted as its gonna be at this point. Really enjoying it but the weather has been making hitting boost a disapointment. Spinnin wheels all over the place. Think I may need to track down some tires. But yeah after driving a WRX for the past 6 months I'm dreaming of an AWD conversion thats way off in the future.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Also I'm just now realizing how insanely long the gears are in this new trans. One thing I love about the 2.5 is around town you can keep it under 2000rpm unless on a hill

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

You're using a tdi Trans? Or what did you do?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

02j swap

sent from tapatalk


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ah right on...the first one at that right?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Ah right on...the first one at that right?


prolly


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I think my Rabbit trans has way longer gears then the o2j. I had that tranny in my 98 Beetle and I thought the gears were pretty short. Kinda had to be with the 2.0 tho just to keep it going at a decent pace. Idk, just my opinion.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

This trans is an o2j-b. I did an o2j first time around but it was a junkyard pile that made it 30mi.
On to my current situation. I need Specs on the bolts for the trans mount. My previous employer finished the car up for me and did a horrible job. I just dropped bolts off the trans mount and am stranded waiting on a tow truck. Tyler I may need to borrow you in the near future if you got a decent floor jack and torque wrench. My tools are still halfway across the country.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> This trans is an o2j-b. I did an o2j first time around but it was a junkyard pile that made it 30mi.
> On to my current situation. I need Specs on the bolts for the trans mount. My previous employer finished the car up for me and did a horrible job. I just dropped bolts off the trans mount and am stranded waiting on a tow truck. Tyler I may need to borrow you in the near future if you got a decent floor jack and torque wrench. My tools are still halfway across the country.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


If you need anything lemme know


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah, I'm gonna track down bolts tomorrow when Tacoma Screw and Pignataro VW's parts department are open and then try to get it all back together.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I gotcha, what cars did the o2j-b trans come on? Never heard of that trans before.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Pretty sure its MKIV TDI post 03. 
Now back to the story of the past few weeks. Been slowly getting it all together in my free time. Trimmed the 2 bolt mount. Got it all back together and realized the vacuum feed for the brake booster had fallen off. Tore battery back out reinstalled vacuum line. Car works great though the vibrations are more noticable with the mount properly installed

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol, you finally have the car up and running issue free!! Will you make it to 1k miles??

sent from tapatalk


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

well some jerk of a neighbor backed into it and left a huge dent in my hatch while it was down. So now I gotta get the gauges up and working with parts that are still in Texas, recover my tools, and my VCDS on top of popping a dent.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ouch. that suks! 

how are you liking the mounts so far?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

mounts are freakin awesome but yeah again having driven a WRX almost exclusively since last April the lack of grip even without wheel hop is getting annoying. Its been rather cold up here so the engine has been running extra strong and the tires never warm up. In short I simply can't find traction if I hit boost.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Better wider tires??

sent from tapatalk


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Thats gonna happen whenever I get new wheels. I've got Denvers with Bridgestone Potenza 225 SPTs but I'm wanting to find a decently light 18 I can do 235s on. Currently looking at those wheels neuspeed sells as the price is decent, they're weighted nicely, and they take OEM centercaps.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------

